# SS 29.07.17 - Haydn #98



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 98 in B-flat major, H. 1/98 

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Adagio
3. Menuetto. Presto
4. Finale: Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's that time again  This Saturday Symphony is another from Papa Haydn's "London" Symphonies. This is the last time we'll be seeing Haydn for a little while so I hope everyone can grab a recording and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

London Philharmonic Orchestra/ Jochum on DG (from the 4CD box with the London symphonies).


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join this weekend with
Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan, Conductor
Rec 1982


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Have this Fischer complete symphonies box set like you already know . However this time I will pick Bernstein one from Deezer. It is there I hope.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with the Dorati set and then perhaps move on to Minkowski


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Always great to see Haydn pop up.

Decisions, decisions hmm... I'll go with a Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Beecham always knows how to get the heart of a work and showcase the spirit of both the work and Composer - especially in Haydn (and of course Mozart, Strauss and Sibelius amongst numerous others).

If I get chance after work, I'll also listen to Bernstein's New York recording. Bernstein is always noted for his Mahler but for my tastes, his Haydn is just as good - possibly a hair ahead it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

shadowdancer said:


> I will join this weekend with
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra
> Herbert von Karajan, Conductor
> Rec 1982


I haven't heard Karajan's Haydn. I couldn't get along with what I heard of his Mozart Symphonies however. If I may ask yourself - or anyone who has heard them - how do his Haydn Symphonies compare with his Mozart (with a Berlin on DG - from this set or the Mozart set collected from this larger set)?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

By shear coincidence. I have just put on Brueggen and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment in this very work, from the Decca complete Haydn box that is split between He and Hogwood


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have several recording of this symphony. I'll listen to Szell as no one has mentioned him yet!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> I haven't heard Karajan's Haydn. I couldn't get along with what I heard of his Mozart Symphonies however. If I may ask yourself - or anyone who has heard them - how do his Haydn Symphonies compare with his Mozart (with a Berlin on DG - from this set or the Mozart set collected from this larger set)?


Karajan's Haydn is more dynamic than his Mozart I think. This set contains London and Paris symphonies, not my first choice but I find them quite enjoyable.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll take Colin Davis with the Amsterdam Concertgebouw on Philips lp.


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

I will go with the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Adam Fischer as a nice middle of the road performance. It's too bad that Goodman and his band never got around to it. 

Regarding von Karajan, he's better in Haydn as opposed to Mozart, but still a bit large scale for my taste. I do enjoy his 94 and 101 from an old DG CD when in a certain mood.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I will listen to this on the spotify.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​For me the Dorati set.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I will go with Karajan and Adam Fischer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn Symphony No 98 B flat major Bernstein New York Philarmonic

Going to give this one a spin also later.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going with Drahos' superb budget disc.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> Karajan's Haydn is more dynamic than his Mozart I think. This set contains London and Paris symphonies, not my first choice but I find them quite enjoyable.


Fully agreed. I do have Benny`s Symphony Box and probably will listen too. But, somehow, I found myself in a Karajan mood for this SS Weekend!


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Dorati or Joichum? Why not both! Both are great recordings!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bernstein.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 98, w. ACO/Harnoncourt. Recorded September 1990 at Concertgebouw. Recording Engineer: Michael Brammann.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

A day late. I am listening to Max Goberman, Vienna State Opera Orchestra:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra performance of Haydn 98 is the best I have ever heard.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

hpowders said:


> The George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra performance of Haydn 98 is the best I have ever heard.


It is too bad Szell did not do a complete Symphony cycle of Haydn's.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Great to see such a variety of recordings passing.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Catching-up: Beecham conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra on EMI.


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

For Haydn No. 98, I prefer Szell/Cleveland.


----------

